# Random Mac shuts down



## Grannie63 (Aug 15, 2008)

My Mini MAC has been shutting down and restarting on its own. No advanced warning. Don’t know what problem is. Sometimes two or three times a day, very annoying. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, is it getting warm or hot ?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This could also be caused by bad RAM.


----------



## Grannie63 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sometimes warm. When shuts down I sometimes check to see if warm and not usually. 

How would I know if bad Ram? Mini Mac only a couple years old.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

Have you tried resetting the power management?


----------



## Grannie63 (Aug 15, 2008)

What is power management? I don’t know what it is so I haven’t tried resetting it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This should help with what it is When and How to Reset Mac SMC (System Management Controller)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

As for the RAM, you'd have to find software that can test it for you. I believe I've used memtest in the past.


----------

